# picture this..



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

a small bathroom 4.5 x 8 with 10ft ceilings.. the toilet is so close to the sink you can do your business and brush your teeth at the same time...:no:

now stripe the walls with 4 inch solid black and white stripes from base to ceiling..

:thumbsup:


the HO wants me to paint it light blue

i admit.. this is new for me, do i bring the black to white? the white to black? grey it out? 

you can see where the previous painter taped each line.. i know that will show through nicely.. 

I haven't given the HO a price yet,

does anyone have any tips on this beetlejuice bathroom? (ill post pics this weekend)

thanks in advance..


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Depending on how thick the tape line ridges are between the colors, you could possibly pole sand them down flush and then prime the walls. If the ridges are too high, we give it a tight skim and then prime.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

scholarlypainting said:


> you can see where the previous painter taped each line.. i know that will show through nicely.. ..


Absolutely not, you need to sand those "lips" down. If not, you are a punk painter and need to be out of the business.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd give a nice light skim followed by a normal prime & 2 coats. :thumbup:

Tim don't even own a sander, so don't listen to him.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I have had to palm sand really bad ones before, some can be hand sanded, but surely prime to seal it all...


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks guys!! ill bust out the mudding knives and make myself a nice smooth blue room!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

scholarlypainting said:


> thanks guys!! ill bust out the mudding knives and make myself a nice smooth blue room!


Won't need the mudding knives if it will sand down nicely. If not, then bust them out.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

should i bust out the 1 Hp belt sander wrapped in a nice smooth 65 grit diamond carbide tipped cloth?

gettin mid evil on it :wheelchair:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

scholarlypainting said:


> should i bust out the 1 Hp belt sander wrapped in a nice smooth 65 grit diamond carbide tipped cloth?
> 
> gettin mid evil on it :wheelchair:


Just need to pole sand brother, if they are heavy, bust out the palm sander.


----------



## paintech (Nov 7, 2008)

*Wow, how clueless can one be?*

Just having to ask this question has to make one wonder. How is it that you came to be in this business when you lack the basic knowledge needed to complete such an small & easy task? 

How long have you been in the business?

Did you have any prior training before deciding to get into the painting business? If so, why do you need to ask this basic question?

I am not trying to discurage you nor embarrass you in any way. My point is that you may have jumped the gun when you decided you were ready to go in to business for yourself in this industry. You may want to go work for an established painting contractor for six month or a year to learn the ropes than come back and try again.

There is nothing wrong with learning from your future competitors, but go out half baked will return nothing but bad things for both your name and your company name. 

Not possessing the basic knowledge to complete a project such as the one you have described is not a good way to start off. What happens when you are contacted for entire interior projects that are walls only? Do you accept all the walls that do not touch trim or do you come back here to ask yet another basic question on how to properly tape the base or tricks of the trade to paint a straight line as not to paint the trim by mistake.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

paintech said:


> Just having to ask this question has to make one wonder. How is it that you came to be in this business when you lack the basic knowledge needed to complete such an small & easy task?
> 
> How long have you been in the business?
> 
> ...


 Take it easy on the guy, will ya?

As far as I'm concerned he asked a perfectly legitimate question. It may be a "basic" painting question, but what's basic to you might not be for others. Maybe he's done all new construction for 10 years and never had to deal with something like this. Your post does nothing to contribute to answering his questions, it was solely a post to attack him for being new to the business, or uninformed. Relax, we all run across situations that are new to us. I would hate to have to think twice about asking for help on these boards for fear of being attacked.

And for what it's worth, there are multiple threads on this board about painting a straight line, some of which started by senior members.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

i would argue that this is not basic knowledge. If you look deeper into the question from the op, one of the expressed concerns is that they want to make sure that no black and white affect the stop coat. And I am sure they could find a way to do it, but are looking for a better way than what they might have thought of. That is what this site is about, sharing experiences, successful and not. So rather than have a 2nd post that is an attack, why don't you find a way to contribute your experiences to this site.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

paintech said:


> quote]
> 
> I reckon that is Sev come back to haunt painttalk after he's been to college and got all edumacated :smartass:
> 
> mistcoat(UK)


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Trashing on your 2nd post?
You mutt


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Bender said:


> Trashing on your 2nd post?
> You mutt


gotta agree,

paintech, if ya live by the sword, ya die by the sword. And there ain't much o' nuffin we mods can do now to save ya. 

scholarlypainting, as stated, palm sand the ridges, and my preference would be to prime with a heavy bodied white primer - perhaps with a shot of blue in it. I'm thinking Zinsser 1-2-3 at the moment, unless someone else knows a more pigmented white primer. 

Is the light blue a factory canned color or one tinted from a pastel base? If it's a custom tint, I would ask the store drone if they could make the color from a white base vs a pastel base. (All depends on how "light" the blue is). That way there will be more pigment to cover those stripes.

and you are figuring on two coats of finish, right?

Can't wait for the pix - i LOVED beetlejoice.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I think most smart people ask questions sometime just to comfirm what that are already thinking.
Scholarlypainting: Just feather sand out the edges, add some tent to the primer, then paint that baby.
P.S Don't let paintech come in while your working, if he does, give him a shower cap to wear, and sanding pad.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

tint not tent


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Try rolling on a coat of this stuff. It is basically a thick latex paint, and pretty good at covering minor blemishes. This is not what its made for, but since I have worked with it, I'd give it a try. (but I have some laying around also). You would need to put it on with a short nap roller. You may even be able to talk them into a faux finish and make some extra fun tickets.

http://www.romanarchitecturalfinishes.com/faux.html


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

sand it, then prime.

the primer will cover up some things, and show the items you need to mud.

mud the areas that need it, sand those spots, and spot prime.

apply 2 coats of high quality paint.

 (use duarbond 5 for the mud, a quick dry primer like 123, and aura or regal, and youll have this done quickly,,,throw a small space heater in the bathroom when you take lunch,,,,,a nice $600 day)


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks everone for all the helpful info!

as promised i will post pics.. but i wanted to answer a few questions form some...

painttech... 2nd post.. 'nuff said...

mantis/tsunami.. thanks

misticoat ..hahah

dArch.. 1-2-3 is was i was banking on... the blue is a pastel base, its a shade lighter then the blue in the "quick reply" bar box.. as always thanks for the help

johnpaint ...agreed.

Bikerboy... thanks for the link.. ill put it in storage and probally have a use for it one day!

johnthepainter..Durabond 5 is AWESOME... i use it like its my job... haha.. 


now... PICS!!! ( i havent edited them so sorry for the flip flopped views..)
















































Nice line!


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Those stripes are horizontal!!! err.... wait.

Those lines dont look that bad. Sand them and see where you're at. You can make a decision to skim and prime, or just to prime, at the point.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Its kind of cool
sure hate to "pray to the porcelain god" in it


----------

